# cups+gutenprint druckt keine Blautöne



## Joerg66 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe Slackware 12.2 mit Cups+ Gutenprint für einen Epson Stylus Color 480 installiert. Dieser Drucker hat eine Farbpatrone RGB und eine für Schwarz.
Wenn ich mit der Cups-Einstellung "Mischen" drucke, bekomme ich alle Farben heraus, allerdings wird dann auch Schwarz durch mischen erzeugt. In allen anderen Einstellungen ("Vier Farben Standart" oder "Standart" . . . ) nimmt er zwar die Schwarze patrone, aber dafür habe ich sonst nur gelb-rot Töne, kein blau oder grün.
Wie krieg ich das hin? zumal ich zwar einen RGB- Drucker habe, aber nur Einstellungen
für CMYK machen kann. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Gruss Joerg


----------

